# Lost Golden Lab and cross breed Cairn/Border terrier from near Berwick upon Tweed



## scgc12 (Apr 6, 2010)

Hector is a yellow/blond labrador retriever. Male intact dob 2005 micro chip 
Buster is a crossbreed Border/ Cairn terrier Black/tan/white dob 2004 Male intact micro chip

The police incident number is 589 Lothian and Borders Police or 581 Northumbria.Please could anyone contact Bark Animal Rescue 01289 306299 Berwick-upon-Tweed or the police if they have any information which could help in this case.Both dogs are good natured and are loved family pets.

Please keep an eye out or pass on to anyone you might think can help us locate these much loved pets...Thanks


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

Awww - I am currently going through missing dog syndrome as well .... I hope you find them soon... Have you contacted doglost and dog wardens....

I guess the police being involved its just the dogs running off.... will pray for these dogs...

C x


----------



## anne2010 (Apr 7, 2010)

PembrokeMadhouse said:


> Awww - I am currently going through missing dog syndrome as well .... I hope you find them soon... Have you contacted doglost and dog wardens....
> 
> I guess the police being involved its just the dogs running off.... will pray for these dogs...
> 
> C x


I love dogs too. but I don't understand why my dogs are always arrested when they are about 7 months old. I am so sad after loosing dogs


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

awww hope you find your dogs


----------

